# 69 converting to HEI



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

We're just having too much trouble with the points distributor. Several of you have already told me to get a HEI system, and I agree. I always order from OPG and I can't find a kit so could you guys maybe tell me which products to get to be able to do the conversion? 

Since shipping is an issue we really want to get it right the first time.

Martin


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What kind of trouble? I've run nothing but the stock points distributors in all of my GTO's since the 1970's with not one failure or breakdown. Excellent performance, too. Is your unit worn out, or is it just not set up correctly? Nothing wrong with HEI, it's just that I see a lot of original items replaced due to lack of understanding, not actual parts failure.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

It's both. We drive the GTO in Costa Rica and getting the parts is near impossible. On top of that setting up the points right on the side of the road when they fail is too difficult for me. The points are worn down and make ground; the coil gets way too hot. Would have loved to keep it original but having this hobby out here I need the extra reliability....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Points need to be replaced at 15,000 mile intervals. Once the new points are installed and set to 30 degrees dwell angle, that's it. If the rubbing block is lubed with the proper lubricant on installation, the points will not even need to be looked at for 15,000 miles. Mine last me several years at a time, as I drive less than 5,000 miles a year. And, as I have said, I have never been on the side of the road due to a points problem. But, in any case, do what works best for you.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

While I do agree with GeeTeeOhguy that the points setup can work flawlessly for thousands of miles and are cheap and relatively easy to work on I can appreciate your circumstances of keeping an American classic car on the road in a foreign country.

Factor in that your distributor is likely over 40 years old and the wear associated with time and miles I think an HEI would be the way to go for you.

I found one for you at Summit and I personally have experience with the D.U.I system and they have a great product so I'll recommend them here. You could go with a junkyard or ebay HEI from just anywhere but these distributors already have all the tricks done to them and they are all brand new components of high quality.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/dui-51720bl/overview/make/pontiac

The only other recommendation I would have for you is to carry an extra module with you or have in your toolbox if they are not easily available locally. That is really the only trouble spot these distributors have and if there is a problem it is usually the module.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I-really- like Davis Unified Ignition (Performance Distributors « Performance Distributors) HEI's. Ordering one from them means answering a lot of detailed questions about your car. They will then send you a unit custom-tailored to be right for your car.

Bear


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

I do agree with you geeteeohguy but I've been at the side of the road with this problem.... Think I'll order new points and coil to store with my other original parts and will go with the HEI ALKYGTO is recomending since we drive the car a lot. It's the only one ever in Costa Rica; we love it and people love to see this American muscle on the road!!!
Thank you guys for your help!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Bear on ordering one directly from D.U.I. I just listed the one from Summit as an example. Cut out the middleman and get your HEI customized to your car!! :bannana:


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks guys; HEI installed and runs great

Old points distributor tugged away resting after doing it's job for so many years.

On to the next project. Wiper motor, washer and probably a bad switch....


----------

